# Any like to use rifles?



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes yes I know it is untrdational to shoot tom's with rifle, but a good many shotgunners have taken on squirrels where a .22 rifle belonged.

So what do yall think of rifle hunting turkeys. After I get my .22 Hornet polished up. Trigger, correct handloads, etc. (Hornet is shootin everywhere man!) I want to go turkey hunting at my freinds deer lease. :lol:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

In AZ the only way to go is with a 5MM rimfire!!!


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Is it legal? Down here I dont think you can use rim fires or anything. Bet that new .17 HMR (got one commin in for me  ) would work pretty well huh. Only head shots for me though. Even with a Hornet. Good hunting

:sniper:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

very legal! and if you can afford the $60.00 to $100+ per box of ammo if you can find it it is worth it!


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

The .17HMR is a wicked little rifle.....you will enjoy it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

You'llbe shooting dimes at 100 yards! Man these little rifles are sweet, and have very fast velocity times.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes I need around $400 for the Rifle and scope

Savage 93 (exclusive,! special thing) with a BSA Sweet .17 scope 3-12x40

Heard that the compensator in the scope actaully works pretty good


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hey man, iuse my model 70 270 for turkeys, killed one in between 200-250 yards, good turkey gun with those 130 grain power points, doesnt tear up too much meat, but it kills em good


----------

